# milly my daughters chinchilla,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here is pictures of my daughters chinchilla,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

very nice chins, dont let T-jay see em plz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> very nice chins, dont let T-jay see em plz


im going to PM her the photos, hee hee hee, you will soon have a new edition to your family,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww i love chinchillas! Don't think boyfriend will let me have one though  lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> oh bless.
> 
> I want one daz won`t let me though.
> 
> I used to have one he was called Gizmo he died though, he used to run round the room with my hamster called mints in their plastic balls


why wont he let you have one, ask him nicely and say ," EVERYONE ON THE PET FORUM SAYS YOU SHOULD HAVE ONE,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

you will be sent to the naughty step if you're not careful


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww what a cutie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> you will be sent to the naughty step if you're not careful


 come on T...JAY, off to the naughty step we go,,


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

hehehe...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

are we allowed off the naughty step yet ???????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee, you need a computer each,, then you can both go on there at the same time,


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't encourage her, i come on here for some piece lol...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

lol...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Lovely photos!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you Elena,


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Have you've got any more pictures of chinchy?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i will have a look,


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> you will be sent to the naughty step if you're not careful


sha cant wait to get there again


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i will have a look,


They're very cute...Do they do that ninja-like scream in the middle of the night : "Yiaaaahhhhhh!!!!!"?


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

awwww she is gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> They're very cute...Do they do that ninja-like scream in the middle of the night : "Yiaaaahhhhhh!!!!!"?


hee hee heee, NO ELENA, they dont do the ninja- like scream,


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee heee, NO ELENA, they dont do the ninja- like scream,


Thats pity.......................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Thats pity.......................


why is that a pity....... do you want something noisey,......hee hee hee,


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> why is that a pity....... do you want something noisey,......hee hee hee,


No - but friend of mine had chinchilla - who screams at night ninja-scream, so I thought they are all do.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice pics colliemerles


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> No - but friend of mine had chinchilla - who screams at night ninja-scream, so I thought they are all do.


hmmmm, are you sure it wasnt hurt,????? never heard my daughters, do a ninja scream,


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hmmmm, are you sure it wasnt hurt,????? never heard my daughters, do a ninja scream,


oh no - spoilt rotten, may be not very weel - But I dont know about them much, althought friend of mine didnt worried.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I had a chinchilla never made that noice though


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

maybe she was treading on its tail, thats why,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

poor thing, they are lovely animals though


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> here is pictures of my daughters chinchilla,


oow lovely...


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr he/she is so cute 

by the way has he/she got red eyes or is it just me


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

> Originally Posted by T--jay View Post
> I used to have one he was called Gizmo he died though, he used to run round the room with my hamster called mints in their plastic balls


Do not put chins in plastic balls , they are very dangerous and likely to lead to heat exhaustion which chins can and do die from


----------

